# New Car Detail- VW Polo



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice work loving the shine


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work there buddy.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice indeed


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Very tight work,super result!.


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

I do like the new polo... Very nice!


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks amazing mate!

Really liking this shape of polo - think I prefer it to the golf.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate. Lovin your 2 helpers at the end. They seem to be very good with the camera to mate:thumb: Andrew whats your thoughts on the wolfs for wheels as in do you think it will withstand the heat of break dust ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate, looks tidy.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work chap :thumb:
just applied a second coat of the wolfs rim shield to my new wheels - think ive over-used it though as the wheels are white so its hard to see where ive applied / not applied


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Thorough job there Andrew, what was occurring in the pic with the hands on the wing?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely stuff start as you mean to go on and great to get hands on a Virgin....:lol:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## RS2 (Dec 27, 2009)

very nice,i like the look of the new polo,good job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job...


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely looking job mate, excellent level of shine and reflections for the colour :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

terrible job andrew....

:tumbleweed:


only kidding, looks good, is this your new car?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

top job, i really have a soft spot for the new shape polo's


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Whooo Hooo.... another Polo boy....

Very nice work mate, I like the use of Wolfs rimsheild on the suspension parts, might give that a try. I used CG Barebones and quite liked the finish. 

Did you use anything to protect the pinch welds when you jacked the car? I'm a saddo and made up a block of wood to put on the jack first, then blasted the seam with waxoil again when I finished.

I assume Polo is yours, and not just a job... how are you liking it?


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice work, car looks brand new. Oh it is!
I really like the new shape Polo too.


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

brilliant job mate!!


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Good stuff dude, pics really tell the story and cute dogs too 

Get all that stuff off the MK1 in the background tho


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

Nice work there. love the GTI sneakin in the bk round there.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

great work andrew :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

great job and love the dogs....


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:

Well done!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice shine. Well Done


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Washed withBH Autowash, I went down the 2X SRP, 2x EGP Route. Underbonnet was pretty good so just a wipe off with a damp cloth and brightened some of the pipework with some Autsol. Wheels I just blated with some chepo Halfords wheel cleaner.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice results mate, just like my Polo but mine is flash red 

Do you notice how easily the car windows steam up? or is that just mine. :wall:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

MatrixGuy said:


> Do you notice how easily the car windows steam up? or is that just mine. :wall:


It's how the air-con works now I think. It's slightly different to how air-con worked on my previous Polo.

On new Polo as soon as you set it to demist screen it turns on air-con to dehumidify the air. So when you come back to car and start up again you get steamed up for first couple of minutes as damp air is cleared. Now I twigged what it's doing when I set it to screen demist, I hit air-con button to turn it off and it doesn't do it..


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Alan just reminded me I posted this, so apologies for the slow response and thank you to everyone with the kind words. :thumb:



chillly said:


> Andrew whats your thoughts on the wolfs for wheels as in do you think it will withstand the heat of break dust ?


Obviously had it on a while now and don't hate it. Just don't think I would buy the wheel product if I already had Body Wrap. :thumb:



-Kev- said:


> nice work chap :thumb:
> just applied a second coat of the wolfs rim shield to my new wheels - think ive over-used it though as the wheels are white so its hard to see where ive applied / not applied


It is a problem with all these super-sealants. Best to get under a good light source but even then it can be tricky! :devil:



SimonBash said:


> Thorough job there Andrew, what was occurring in the pic with the hands on the wing?


Microfiber gloves for the final buff. Much easier to get into panel gaps etc and very short pile means I know all residue is off the paintwork. 



CraigQQ said:


> terrible job andrew....
> 
> :tumbleweed:
> 
> only kidding, looks good, is this your new car?


My mums new car mate. :thumb:



DampDog said:


> I assume Polo is yours, and not just a job... how are you liking it?


As above, it's my mums but have to say it is a very sound car. Pretty pricey when new but the interior is second to none and apart from the 1.4litre engine being very very highly geared- she/we love it! :thumb:



Idlewillkill said:


> Good stuff dude, pics really tell the story and cute dogs too
> 
> Get all that stuff off the MK1 in the background tho


That's my workbench! 



MatrixGuy said:


> Do you notice how easily the car windows steam up? or is that just mine. :wall:


Not noticed it, but that said it never goes on a journey more than 3 miles! (seriously!)


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice little car


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks nice... job well done..

:thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice, is that a mk1 golf i spot in the garage :argie:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job, love the style of the write up and some great pictures! Superb attention to detail!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

You look like a mime in the picture with the gloves


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the style of your write up 

SIMPLE! 


:lol:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

fantastic!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great bit of detailing for new Polo looking very nice


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice one Andrew. Get the gloves on for body solvent too


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice work there Andy.


----------



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

Nice work on a beautiful car there!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job and cute dogs.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very amazing work there my friend, the paint shape and colour of the new polo really stands out, thats the best design vw polo they have ever designed.

I was shocked though, your one has drums on the back, stead of disc brakes, plus the bonnet hatch should of been a hydraulic lift... why did not vw do this on this model..


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Can't believe I didn't notice this thread back in August... very nice write-up. Love the Westies!!! We used to have two!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Polo*

Nice job mate, how about some more pics of the mk1 gti you have hidden away?


----------



## jamie_aych (Nov 21, 2011)

Really good work mate!!


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice work........ is that a MK1 GTI i see lurking


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

That is a GREAT finish. That is like liquid glass :doublesho !!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella.
loving the shine


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice job! Is that a sponge I see though... :-S


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

That drying towel that you've used is the Mammoth?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Second time i have seen this, and i am still blown away, lovely colour and spec, the new polos do look very nice.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Rodriguez said:


> That drying towel that you've used is the Mammoth?


Yes it is. :thumb:



Trip tdi said:


> Second time i have seen this, and i am still blown away, lovely colour and spec, the new polos do look very nice.


Thanks mate- very kind of you. 
____

I wasn't sure about doing a write-up with no words, but hopefully it has worked okay. :wave:


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

amiller said:


> Yes it is. :thumb:


And what do you think about it? Does it lint?

Nice work by the way. I only trade the sponge for another thing. :thumb:
I have a Polo too, but a black one. Great car!


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely car , Im a total VW nut but this is the best looking Polo for years , Id still love to find a mint Riyad Yellow MK1 pre facelift though!!!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely finish....whats your opinion on rim shield as i know your a gtechniq man.....(well you were, not sure now).


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Rodriguez said:


> And what do you think about it? Does it lint?
> 
> Nice work by the way. I only trade the sponge for another thing. :thumb:
> I have a Polo too, but a black one. Great car!


ITS A ZYMOL SPONGE!!! :lol:

The Wooly Mammoth is good. It does leave tiny little lint particles, but nothing a final buff with a high quality MF cant solve. :thumb:



Prism Detailing said:


> Lovely finish....whats your opinion on rim shield as i know your a gtechniq man.....(well you were, not sure now).


Honestly, I thought it was a bit grabby on application which put me off massively. (probably used too little as I'm so used to G5)

I just use normal shampoos and wheel cleaners on them and beading dies pretty quickly. That said, hardly ever any brake dust on them, so not a really good test. All other wheels in the family have a mixture of all sorts of them! 

Unless you drive your car really hard, or never clean them (3months+) then I dont think id bother with a dedicated product. That's my thoughts today anyway! :lol:


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

Strong work there mate


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

amiller said:


> Honestly, I thought it was a bit grabby on application which put me off massively. (probably used too little as I'm so used to G5)


Im soo unsure of what i think of it, bit hit and miss imo, if you use too much its a nightmare to remove (i learned that first time using it).


----------

